# Carbide Insert Sale



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html#ick151525r8

$1.25 each for a 14mmx14mmx2mm radiused edge similar to the ones being sold by others.  Must buy in a pack of 10, but unless your a production turner, they should last you a lifetime. :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## juteck (Jan 13, 2010)

Any idea what screw to use for these inserts to match the countersink taper, and a good source?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

juteck said:


> Any idea what screw to use for these inserts to match the countersink taper, and a good source?


 
The same company sells the replacement screws for 88 cents each


----------



## juteck (Jan 13, 2010)

I must be missing it -- is there a part number, or can you direct me to a link to find it?



jleiwig said:


> The same company sells the replacement screws for 88 cents each


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 13, 2010)

Whats Radius Corners mean?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 13, 2010)

juteck said:


> I must be missing it -- is there a part number, or can you direct me to a link to find it?


 
Have a look at post #3 in this thread, the info might help. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55475

Wow...... I was onto something before Justin for a change, that's cool! :biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Have a look at post #3 in this thread, the info might help. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55475
> 
> Wow...... I was onto something before Justin for a change, that's cool! :biggrin:


 
I've known about the site since I made my first carbide tool, but I thought the sale was new! Damn...I'm ruining my own rep! :biggrin:

I'll be ordering some next week to make some new tools.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

RDH79 said:


> Whats Radius Corners mean?


 
It just means the corners are rounded over instead of straight.  I don't think it makes a difference, but since they are on sale, why not?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

juteck said:


> I must be missing it -- is there a part number, or can you direct me to a link to find it?


 
I guess I can help :biggrin:

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/spiral-spare-screws.html


----------



## BigguyZ (Jan 14, 2010)

Where do you guys...  er....  bipeds...  crap...  people find the steel bar stock that you use for the tool?  

Thanks!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> Where do you guys... er.... bipeds... crap... people find the steel bar stock that you use for the tool?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I get mine at the local steel recycling place. Lowes and home depot also have steel that should work.  You don't need stainless unless you like shiny tools, plain mild steel will work.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 14, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> Where do you guys... er.... bipeds... crap... people find the steel bar stock that you use for the tool?
> 
> Thanks!


_*Fellow turner*_ (how's that instead of "hey guys"), Just about any major city has a metal supply business.  In my case, Ft. Worth, Texas has about a dozen metal supply outfits and anyone can walk in and order steel, aluminum or brass pieces in rod, sheet, tubing, etc. at some decent prices.

On the other end of the scale is the local Ace hardware store and our Lowes and Home Depot stores frequently will have some little metal gems floating around... but at a price!


----------



## KenV (Jan 14, 2010)

These work -- but will not work as long as some inserts with different carbide matrix.  For the price, hard to miss as long as you recognize that you need to change edges 3 times and them pitch them.  

These do work well on green wood, but that is where you may want to think about the price for Stainless shafts --

Lowes and HD sell steel rod that is "mystery metal" - no one knows what was in the melt, and it is generally cold rolled.   That make working it more difficult for a lower price than getting steel with a known set of characteristics.    I tend to pay more for leaded steel (12L14) because it work easy, or O-1 because it wears well and is consistent (though harder to work with than leaded steel).   Stainless varies depending on what you want to do with it.   No sense getting hard to work stainless when you are looking for mass.  1/2 is the minimum, and 5/8 or 3/4 bar/rod will provide more stiffness.

Keep the tool rest close to the work --


----------



## smitty (Jan 14, 2010)

My poor mans carbide turning tools.  Made from 1/2 inch square cold rolled 1018 steel.  I gun blued them for a different look.  The mounting screws are 10x32 machine head I got at Ace hardware for .40 each.  Not counting my time I have about 6 bucks in each one.


----------



## holmqer (Jan 14, 2010)

I get my metal stock from either OnlineMetals or SpeedyMetals. You get a decent price and know what you are getting. For example you can get 0.5" diameter 303 annealed stainless for $3.21 a foot which would make a great tool shaft. Who knows what mystery metal you would get at the Borg. 12L14 Cold Rolled Steel would be $1.69 a foot. The slight extra for stainless if all you need is a foot it well worth it for a tool.


----------



## holmqer (Jan 15, 2010)

RDH79 said:


> Whats Radius Corners mean?



The corners of the cutters do not come to a super sharp point. There is typically some radius to the point. Imagine a small circle with a radius of say 1/64", the corner may be shaped like the arc formed by that circle.


----------



## JohnLifer (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, And thanks for the link Justin! 

Been looking for planer bladed and these guys to those too at pretty good price!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 16, 2010)

Do they have the round ones too?  and what size is the round ones, the rotundo style?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 16, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Do they have the round ones too?  and what size is the round ones, the rotundo style?





The ROTONDO inserts are manufactured "exclusively" for me and is my proprietary design (for now) until someone else comes along and "borrows" my idea. There are "other" round inserts on the market, but they are not meant to fit my tool.


----------



## smitty (Jan 16, 2010)

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/knives-ql/quick-lock-profile-knives.html

Round carbide inserts halfway down the page also the screws to mount them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 16, 2010)

smitty said:


> http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/knives-ql/quick-lock-profile-knives.html
> 
> Round carbide inserts halfway down the page also the screws to mount them.


 
I wish I had seen those when I placed my last order, I could have saved some postage!


----------

